# Destroyer owners- Anyone used a ratchet loc bow press



## bowhuntern (Jan 18, 2010)

*bow press*

after spending close to $900 for your bow, DON"T take a chance on a thirty dollar ratchet press !!! you'll be miles ahead using a good press or taking it to a pro shop, or even a buddy that has one... good luck !


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

*Press*

If you need a press look at the Nite Hawk Press. www.nitehawkarchery.com

I agree with Bowhuntern.

Good luck.


----------



## daleg (Jan 1, 2008)

funny you should bring this up talked to a guy today that did this to change his draw length bad story press slipped and bingo ruined cams, I strongly recommend to not do this.


----------



## 1goodarrow (Jan 26, 2010)

*Thanks*

Guys- thanks for the info. I ordered a night hawk. They say on their website it works on destroyers.


----------



## 300club (Jan 21, 2010)

funny again.. I have been using one for about 2months now with no problem, pressing it at 70 lbs too. I do like the night hawk though. if i would have known about it before i would have bought it..


----------



## jameyd (Sep 20, 2012)

the nitehawk portable press worked fine for me this year until today. sprung to one side mest up limb and cam. use with caution it will not hold up


----------



## barthowes (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been using my night hawk for years. Never had a problem.


----------

